# Carrera TDF Ltd Edition



## Tony Cano (28 Jul 2014)

*Exact Frame Size:* 54cm
*Forks:* FULL HI-TEN STEEL
*Frame Material:* Alloy
*Front Brake:* Tektro R312 Dual pivot
*Gender:* Mens
*Number of Gears:* 14
*Rear Brake:* Tektro R312 Dual pivot
*Wheel Size:* 700c

*Chainset:* PROWHEEL, AE-221C, STEEL 50/34T - 170mm
*Front Mech:* Shimano Tourney
*Pedals:* VP-399T Road Type
*Rear Mech:* Shimano Tourney
*Rims:* DOUBLE WALL ALLOY BLACK
*Suspension:* Rigid
*Type:* Road Bikes
*Tyres:* Vee Rubber
Well I just bought one from Halfords for £199. Going from reviews this is a good entry level bike and as I want to get back into road biking thought I'd go with it.


----------



## Matt-g (28 Jul 2014)

This strikes me as a huge bargain. My TDF was around the £350 mark last sept...although I think that the drivetrain spec may have possibly been downgraded a bit to get it at that pricepoint(happy to,be corrected though). I've been really pleased with mine. I fitted a new set of tyres recently and it's improved the ride quality infinitely!


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2014)

OH just secured one of these for £215

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...df-limited-edition-womens-road-bike-2014-46cm


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2014)

Matt-g said:


> This strikes me as a huge bargain. My TDF was around the £350 mark last sept...although I think that the drivetrain spec may have possibly been downgraded a bit to get it at that pricepoint(happy to,be corrected though). I've been really pleased with mine. I fitted a new set of tyres recently and it's improved the ride quality infinitely!



I don't think anyone I know has paid the same thing for a TdF, Halford's play fast and loose with their pricing and I'm not entirely sure how they get away with it.

Good bike in any case @Tony Cano, there's a lot of nice cycling around Ayrshire to enjoy!


----------



## Bryony (28 Jul 2014)

Happy cycling!


----------



## paul04 (28 Jul 2014)

I paid £300 2 year ago, very good bike, still going strong, done about 4000 miles on it without any problems
All I have done is change the tyres (continental ultra sport) and pedals to spd sl.


----------



## Torvi (28 Jul 2014)

wow nice bargain, i got mine for 246 this sunday :/ but i got discount on everything i bought with it (paid nothing for accessories) so it can be around 190 too 

edit dunno if it's only my carrera but i found out that sometimes it's pretty hard to shift down from outer to inner gear, in normal speeds its good but if you go slow it can be pretty challenging to shift down i think it requires rotation to shift properly, dunno if i should see it as a badly fixed gears or just get used to it?


----------



## Tony Cano (28 Jul 2014)

Torvi said:


> wow nice bargain, i got mine for 246 this sunday :/ but i got discount on everything i bought with it (paid nothing for accessories) so it can be around 190 too
> 
> edit dunno if it's only my carrera but i found out that sometimes it's pretty hard to shift down from outer to inner gear, in normal speeds its good but if you go slow it can be pretty challenging to shift down i think it requires rotation to shift properly, dunno if i should see it as a badly fixed gears or just get used to it?


Need to look out for that. Unfortunately I've not had a chance to get out on it yet as I was hit with slight food poisoning, so don't quite have the energy yet  at present, whenever I move I get dizzy and feel sick hopefully by the end of week I'll be up for it.


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Jul 2014)

I have had mine just over a year, and have upgraded to carbon.
But the point is, it's a great bike and you won't be dissapointed. I got mine for £269 btw.
As others have said it's still going strong and hasn't given me a problem.
I upgraded a few bits on it, but it's still a TDF. Happy riding!


----------



## Tony Cano (29 Jul 2014)

Just tinkering with the bike today (changing the pedals and luging up), and I'm glad I did! Just confirms what everyone says. Halfords so called bike mechanics are useless. Handle bars out of line and quite slack, gears not engaging correctly and brakes rubbing. Also and not sure if I'm going back with it, the front chain set has a slight buckle. Not a big buckle but enough to slightly rub on the mech! But to be honest the chain set looks very cheap anyway so not surprising!
Now this brings me to the next question. 
Is it worth replacing? And If I were to replace it, what would you replace it with?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2014)

When you say 'buckle' do you mean it's not spinning straight or that it's got a ding in it?

Depending on the competency of the mechanics at Halfords (not all are clueless) and your own abilities a caveat with a purchase from there is you may need to chuck a few quid to your LBS to get the bike correctly set up.


----------



## Torvi (29 Jul 2014)

my brakes are rubbing too but really slighty, sadly no tools to work on em


----------



## Tony Cano (29 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> When you say 'buckle' do you mean it's not spinning straight or that it's got a ding in it?
> 
> Depending on the competency of the mechanics at Halfords (not all are clueless) and your own abilities a caveat with a purchase from there is you may need to chuck a few quid to your LBS to get the bike correctly set up.



It's not spinning straight but only noticed when I had on the bike stand and spinning the peddle slowly while lubing the chain.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2014)

Sounds like the bottom bracket isn't installed correctly, or possibly the ring. Back to Halfords for a mechanic with a clue, or your LBS for better advice.


----------



## Tony Cano (29 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Sounds like the bottom bracket isn't installed correctly, or possibly the ring. Back to Halfords for a mechanic with a clue, or your LBS for better advice.



LBS it is then, no trust in Harlfords.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jul 2014)

Good call pal. They will probably have seen folk in your situation before and have some sympathy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

@Tony Cano I have a prowheel on my Viking thats done over 10,000 miles so its not likely to be the quality of the chainset, though they are pretty low end.


----------



## jayfud (30 Jul 2014)

I picked mine up on Monday, had a little test ride yesterday with my nine year old who has taken up road biking. I needed to keep up with her.
She has a Dawes Giro 300 with a 48cm frame.
The Carrera seems really good as all I have ridden is mountain bikes.


----------



## Tony Cano (6 Aug 2014)

Well took the TDF to LBS who took a look and told me it was the outer ring on the chain set. I was advised to take it back to Halfords to get it replaced. After a fair bit of messing me around, they finally replace the chainset with an upgraded one. I'll now take the bike into my LBS from now on.
Been out on my first ride on it (50miles) and although completely different to my mountain bike, I enjoyed every mile


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Aug 2014)

I bought a TDF as a winter trainer for £269 last October. 
Rode it through last years wet winter without any problems and would add that it's the most comfortable of all the bikes I ride. Due, in no small measure, to that steel fork.


----------



## tudor_77 (6 Aug 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I bought a TDF as a winter trainer for £269 last October.
> Rode it through last years wet winter without any problems and would add that it's the most comfortable of all the bikes I ride. Due, in no small measure, to that steel fork.



I'm thinking of getting the TDF as a winter training bike to save wear and tear on my Giant Defy Comp, I have always secretly coveted that sexy yellow and black frame and everyone who has one says it is petty much bomb proof. Good to hear you had a positive experience with yours


----------



## Torvi (6 Aug 2014)

whats the point on getting second bike just to ride it on turbo trainer? not better to just get some supersilky tyres?


----------



## tudor_77 (6 Aug 2014)

I would never use turbo trainers personally, a winter trainer is for use outdoors and generally has a lower end groupset that can be easily and cheaply replaced. Riding in winter is much harsher on your groupset than summer. 

Plus its a good excuse for an N+1!!


----------



## tudor_77 (7 Aug 2014)

Just looked on Halfords and the classic yellow/black TDF is no longer there Only the new 2015 range and the 2014 Virtuoso. New range looks decent enough though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

@tudor_77 105 RD £27 Sora RD £17 not much in the FD either, ok Cassettes are about half the price, but even I can afford two 105 Cassettes a year, (7000+ miles) and to replace the RD once a year, the shifters well my orginal soras (7sp which are still working, unlike the stuff off ebay) did about 8,000 miles, shifters Sora £100, 105 £130 (ish) where is the compromise, at £130 ish I can afford a pair of those every few years. 
I have had chains/cassettes last up to 8,000 miles, mind you I clean the chain every ride when its been wet, and if really bad degrease with diesel white spirit, and re lube, but a 10sp chain can be had for less than £20, so just run one of those over the winter.
I only have one bike and it gets ridden in all weathers.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Aug 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I don't think anyone I know has paid the same thing for a TdF, Halford's play fast and loose with their pricing and I'm not entirely sure how they get away with it.


They only have to display the higher price in one of their shops for 28 days prior to reducing it I think. All the Supermarkets do this so I guess we should all be used to it by now.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> They only have to display the higher price in one of their shops for 28 days prior to reducing it I think. All the Supermarkets do this so I guess we should all be used to it by now.



That doesn't seem to happen at Halford's though. Going off the one I see regularly, I've seen the TdF at £270, then £199, then back up to £250 in the space of about 6 weeks. I could understand the price being reduced, but does it not have to stay there?


----------



## Cycleops (7 Aug 2014)

They don't have to keep the lower price, only to have the higher price for 28 days minimum, and needs to happen in only one branch. By having the higher price for the required term allows them to constantly show a discount. Highlights the need to be a savvy shopper!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> They don't have to keep the lower price, only to have the higher price for 28 days minimum, and has to happen in only one branch. By having the higher price for the required term allows them to constantly show a discount. Highlights the need to be a savvy shopper!



That explains it - thank you!


----------



## Matt-g (7 Aug 2014)

I've seen the Tdf price move from between £369 to £199 since last January.....,my TDF isnt the limited edition version. Its rock solid dependable and I never have had a single ssue with it!


----------



## tudor_77 (8 Aug 2014)

Matt-g said:


> I've seen the Tdf price move from between £369 to £199 since last January.....,my TDF isnt the limited edition version. Its rock solid dependable and I never have had a single ssue with it!



Yes it got decent reviews from bike radar as a solid and dependable bike which was fun to ride.


----------



## Big_Dave (14 Aug 2014)

I paid £269 last month for my TDF yellow/model as it was 16 speed, they also had the 2014 model (14 speed) which was about £30 cheaper which I decided against because of it having a screw on freewheel rather than a cassette, I upgraded mine to 24 speed straight out the box and now upgraded to 30 speed, for a cheap bike they do ride pretty well, coming from a MTB of 15yrs and going to the darkside on a road earlier this year was a real eye opener, the road gearing took a bit of getting used to not having a 22T chainring on the front for the big hills, 4 months in on the road bikes and I'm just about getting on top of doing 50 miles rides with ease. going 3 x 10 was a big improvement.


----------



## Torvi (14 Aug 2014)

ive meet a guy at work that also has carrera branded bike from halfrauds but his is mtb volcano or something, we talked a little and how i wasnt surprised that he told me about his problem with TADAAAAH his front derailleur has same problem as mine, he cant or it's very hard for him to go into smaller cog from outer, to be todays i fixed mine and offered him help because as he said halfrauds wasnt able to fix it and they even changed whole derailleur and increased amount of gears lol this shop seriously got some good mechanics xD

the even funnier thing is that it's really easy to fix. around 5 minutes of work


----------



## thunderlips76 (15 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> ive meet a guy at work that also has carrera branded bike from halfrauds but his is mtb volcano or something, we talked a little and how i wasnt surprised that he told me about his problem with TADAAAAH his front derailleur has same problem as mine, he cant or it's very hard for him to go into smaller cog from outer, to be todays i fixed mine and offered him help because as he said halfrauds wasnt able to fix it and they even changed whole derailleur and increased amount of gears lol this shop seriously got some good mechanics xD
> 
> the even funnier thing is that it's really easy to fix. around 5 minutes of work



So yeah I have the same problem on my carrrera Zelos, shifting from big cog to little cog isn't smooth, I have to press the thumb shifter and brake lever at the same time to drop the chain on to the small cog.......how do you fix this ?


----------



## albion (15 Aug 2014)

The word 'Limited' has changed in meaning over the years.

A 'limited' edition is usually more feature limited than any standard edition. That often applies to cars too!


----------



## Torvi (15 Aug 2014)

it's easy  all you have to do is to loosen down the wire from your front derailleur. Also if your chain is tearing by the derailleur metal frame you can adjust it really easily too. id do the photo or video but my phone is shoot, you can youtube it very easy.

here you go.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Aug 2014)

albion said:


> The word 'Limited' has changed in meaning over the years.
> 
> A 'limited' edition is usually more feature limited than any standard edition. That often applies to cars too!


I always thought " Limited Edition" meant the edition was limited in number. From a marketing point of view why would anyone go for something with fewer features (I assume that's what you mean) than the regular product?


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Aug 2014)

Anyone with gear changing issues, if you can't adjust the the derailleurs to work correctly (i.e. you can get it to change up and not change down or vice versa) then the problem will be the outer gear cables compressing, I had this problem with my TDF until I fitted good quality outer gear cables (Shimano SP41) which I changed after the first ride out, not had a problem since.


----------



## Torvi (16 Aug 2014)

@Big_Dave or just loosen down the cable abit, it also fixes issue (at least it did for me)


----------



## Coggy (18 Aug 2014)

thunderlips76 said:


> So yeah I have the same problem on my carrrera Zelos, shifting from big cog to little cog isn't smooth, I have to press the thumb shifter and brake lever at the same time to drop the chain on to the small cog.......how do you fix this ?




I had this on my Carrera Zelos. After a while the cable stretches and it seemed to sort itself out. I don't have the bike anymore as I gave it to my son in law when I upgraded last month.


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> @Big_Dave or just loosen down the cable abit, it also fixes issue (at least it did for me)


My problem was an outer cable fault, not an adjustment issue


----------

